# Circuito simple para boton de tiro rapido



## MeduZa (May 24, 2006)

Hola a todos, tengo un problemita que parece simple pero mis conocimientos de electronica son minimos y por eso acudo a udes, eh buscado por internet y en este foro, que siempre leo para sacarme dudas, pero no consigo una solucion.
Estoy armando un joystick y le quiero poner un switch que al accionarlo haga q uno de los botones del joystick osile, o sea dispare repetidamente cuando se lo deje apretado (tipico autofire, unos 5 a 7 cortes por segundo)
Buscando en internet encontre un esquema de plaqueta basado en un 555, pero no llego a entenderlo del todo y no se como armar el diagrama, si tubiera el diagrama, si podria armar la placa.

O sea que lo que necesito es una plaqueta que cuando cerras un circuito (o abris me da igual) la señal osile unos 5 a 7 cortes por segundo, y cuando lo pones en la pocision opuesta deje de hacerlo (usando el switch de 2 patas)

Mi idea principal era ponerle un led para saber que el autofire esta prendido
el diagrama seria algo asi:




*A* es el boton del joystick
*B* es el switch para activar el tiro rapido (es de 2 estados, o sea 2 patas)
El led puede ir donde sea, lo puse ahi para que aparezca, solo tiene que indicar que el autofire esta prendido o apagado
Tengo una linea de +5 por si se necesita

Yo abri un joystick viejo que tenia un boton que hacia esto y solo veo que tienen resistencias y capacitores, cosas normales, por ahi ni se necesitaria un 555
se lo dejo a udes que son los expertos y espero me puedan ayudar, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (May 24, 2006)

jeje, que trampozo así va a ganar , lo mismo quería yo para el de metal gear donde hacen la tortura .

En fin si es un 555 lo que le puede servir.
Este lo hice para otro foro, no es de la competencia espero no me lo tomen como spam.

Los valores que pusede resistencia y capacitancia generan tiempo de 1 segundo en alto y 693ms en bajo.

Pero en base a ese usted puede calcular sus tiempos.

El tiempo en alto es igual a = (.693)(Capacitor "el de la pata 6 y 2)(r1+r2) en el ejemplo = (.693)(1microFarads)(1.43MegaOhms)=.990s

Y el tiempo en bajo se calcula casi igual pero solo se multiplica r2=(.693)(Capacitor)(R2)=(.693)(1microfarad)(1MegaOhm)=693ms.

Para activarlo, puede hacerlo de 2 formas.

1.- Con el push button, corta la alimentación al 555
2.- Con el push button y una resistencia de unos 10k, o bien sin resistencia, interrumpe la conexión entre el reset y vcc.

Saludos y espero que gane en ese juego


----------



## MeduZa (May 25, 2006)

si es parecido al que yo encontre en internet pero no lo comprendo, o sea no se donde poner el switch


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (May 25, 2006)

MeduZa dijo:
			
		

> si es parecido al que yo encontre en internet pero no lo comprendo, o sea no se donde poner el switch



Ya le di 2 opciones muy fáciles que son casi iguales, póngalo interrumpiendo VCC, así mientras no lo presione, al 555 no le llega voltaje y no funciona, al presionarlo llega voltaje y el 555 empieza a mandar los pulsos.

También puede ponerlo en el reset con una resistencia push-down, o interrumpiendo la tierra.

Saludos


----------



## MeduZa (May 26, 2006)

parece simple pero ahi no aparece boton A ni B y ademas estas usando Vcc que no se que es  (el +5 es aparte de la linea del boton que ni se cuanto v tiene pero no se puede usar de alimentacion creo)


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (May 26, 2006)

MeduZa dijo:
			
		

> parece simple pero ahi no aparece boton A ni B y ademas estas usando Vcc que no se que es  (el +5 es aparte de la linea del boton que ni se cuanto v tiene pero no se puede usar de alimentacion creo)




Hola, al mencionar VCC siempre se refiere al positivo de la fuente de alimentación en el diagrama, la terminal redonda de arriba.

No entiendo bien para que quiere el botón A??? Pero el B que es para hacer los disparos lo puede agregar aquí.







Saludos


----------



## MeduZa (May 26, 2006)

Puede ser que me exprese mal pero aca esplico mejor que es el boton A y que es el switch B
El boton A es el pulsador de disparo del joystick al que le quiero poner el circuito
El boton B es un switch para apagar/encender el circuito de disparo rapido

El boton A es un pulsador y el B es un switch on / off
Mira la foto para que veas mejor, el boton A es cualquera de los negros (voy a usar el primero para ser mas exacto) el boton B es el plateado de arriba (el de la izquiera)

Una tabla de los resultados seria asi
BOTON:
| A  |  B |   Resultado
---------------------------
| off | off|     nada
| on | off|     disparo normal
| off | on|     nada pero el autofire esta prendido osea que se ve el LED prendido
| on | on|     disparo rapido

El led del boton B lo pondria arriba del switch B

Gracias por la ayuda, ya estoy mas encaminado solo me falta un poquito y quisas consigo lo que busco, la verdad agradezco tu ayuda!

aca esta la foto de como esta quedando para que te hagas una idea


----------



## MeduZa (May 28, 2006)

me parece que el modelo con el 555 es muy complicado, demaciadas resistencias y conexiónes, tengo un gamepad aca que con 4 resistencias y 3 capacitores (creo que son) tiene lo que quiero en 2 botones 

nadie mas sabe como hacer esto? pense que era una pabada pero veo que va mas alla de eso


----------



## MeduZa (Jun 10, 2006)

bueno basado en tu diagrama contrui esto, decime si es correcto (en la practica funciona pero no se lo estoy por probar)



cuando el switch esta para el lado del led, este esta prendido y el autotiro tambien, asi que si apretas el disparo saldria osilando
Si moves el switch a la otra pocicion el led se apaga y control queda puentiado, asiendo que el 555 no osile mas, asi que cuando apretas el boton de disparo dispararia normal


----------

